# The Rev. Jeffrey John: Another Heretic



## Bandguy (Apr 8, 2007)

from the Episcopalian Church, has written this blasphemous little tome just in time for Easter this year:



> And then finally, at the end of it all, he got himself crucified. Crucifixion may or may not be the worst form of torture in the world, but it had a particular theological significance we mustn't miss. As St Paul explains, crucifixion was the method of execution which, according to the Law, was the special sign of God's ultimate punishment, his absolute curse: "Cursed be he that hangs upon a tree". On the cross, says Paul, Jesus took the place of all those who were supposed to be punished according to the Law. "God made him into sin who knew no sin". "He became a curse for us".
> 
> But hang on - you may well say - what exactly does that mean - 'Jesus took our place' ? Does it mean, then, that we are back with a punishing God after all, and that the Cross is somehow to be understood as God's ultimate punishment for sin?
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/religion/programmes/lent_talks/scripts/jeffreyjohn.html

Al Mohler wrote the following rebuttal about this here:

http://www.albertmohler.com/blog_read.php?id=915

The one glaring error in John's speech is that he only quotes Scripture from the point of view of refuting it with his own sinful, depraved emotional feelings about the truth. It is truly sickening. How does a man who clearly rejects Scripture continue to be a leader in the Anglican Church?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm losing track of the heretics, I didn't go to church with my parents' Contemporary Methodist gathering this morning, from what I heard of the sermon it was a good move. I'm going to try to go to a Presbyterian service this evening but my car in in the shop so we'll see.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 8, 2007)

Er... Jeffrey John is not a heterosexual.

He rejects plenty of scripture.

The Anglican Church is very broad indeed!

JH


----------



## Bandguy (Apr 8, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> The Anglican Church is very broad indeed!
> 
> JH




Is this how he gets to remain? Are there any Christians in the Anglican community, and if so, why do they stay in this obviously non-Christian community?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Apr 8, 2007)

There are, there are!!!

Here


----------



## turmeric (Apr 8, 2007)

They are slowly moving out. I used to think much the same thing as Jeffrey Johns, probably because I got the same explanation, which seems to emphasize that God "got mad" rather than that we are evil and would make any being with a sense of justice "mad."

BTW, thank God for the Anglicans down under!


----------



## CDM (Apr 9, 2007)

Bandguy said:


> The one glaring error in John's speech is that he only quotes Scripture from the point of view of refuting it with his own sinful, depraved emotional feelings about the truth. It is truly sickening. *How does a man who clearly rejects Scripture continue to be a leader in the Anglican Church?*



Are you kidding? This example is mild compared to others in leadership.



Bandguy said:


> Is this how he gets to remain? Are there any Christians in the Anglican community, and if so, *why do they stay in this obviously non-Christian community?*



Excellent question. I have asked it many times...

...still waiting.


----------

